# 54" plow, what brand?



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

I bought a 2005 Arctic Cat 500 4x4 and need to put a plow on it for the sidewalk crew. I have decided to go manual versus winch. But my my question is what brand plow? I think I want a Moose judging by what I read here. If this a good brand where do you buy it at? How much are they? I want to go with a 54" plow. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

go with the County Version it will throw/roll the snow farther than the standard. and I'm guessing that for sidewalks you'll be angled for most of the process.

Moose are built tough and will take lots of abuse. 
only thing is you'll get plow steer when your angled plowing snow.

Also an option might be the Cycyle Country V for sidewalk snow removal but they are more light duty and wont take as much abuse.

ebay has deals for Moose plow's or you can try CL in your area or there are many other outlets for Moose plows.
http://motorcycle.motorcycle-superstore.com/motorcycle/Moose%20Snow%20Plow
or moose home page at 
http://www.mooseutilities.com/

they have a dealer locator by zip to find out who is closet to your area.

goog luck and have a safe plowing season.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks, and yes for sidewalks I will be angled most of thetime. Are you usung the EZ lift kit? Do I need to take the plow off every time for trailer loading? This would make us very unproductive.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

What type of trailer due you have to load your ATV onto?
does it have ramps or is it a tilt bed type?

the EZ Lift should work fine for what you want to due.

Most recommend a winch for raising and Lowering a Plow. 
But the EZ Manual lift system's work 

with the EZ Lift the most clearance you'll get is limited to the lifting system.
also for the Moose plows there's 2 different Plow mounting options the traditional which has the push tubes that run under the ATV and mount to a location there this will also limit the lift of the plow due to the push tubes running into the bottom of the ATV.

Moose also has a 3rd Generation mounting system called RM3 Rapid Mount 3 that puts the Plow mounting location on the front of the ATV and with this and a winch for raising and lowering the plow you can get much great plow clearance. would make loading into a tilt bed trailer super easy as then you can raise the plow high enough that it wont contact the trailer bed at all to load or unload. 
there are many choices in this.

it all come down to costs and ease of use.
the push tube mount and EZ lift will be the lowest price.
the Rapid Mount and the Winch might make trailer loading and unloading a breeze.
alot of this depends on your type of trailer? Tilt bed I'd due the Rapid Mount and Winch for the clearance to get up and off the trailer Deck. if you have a Ramp and less of an approach angle than the Push tube's and EZ lift will work.
how many time's per event due you have to load and unlod the ATV from the trailer?
1 per event or 5 times?

good luck with your choice.

sublime out.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks for the insight Sublime. Trailer is not an issue, we have each type. As far as unloading it, they will visit 30-40 sites a storm. I think a winch is going to be too slow from other peoples experiences. What are your thoughts on this universal mount kit?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

due you mean the Rapid Mount Kit I talked about.

I have never seen one in person and only know what I have read about them. poster on this board has one on his Honda Foreman 500 and loves the feature of being able to hookup the blade with out having to kneel down or lay down.It looks like a nice set up, IF you have a winch for lifting you can get way more clearance under the blade due to lift height and also for taking Plow on/off the ATV its super easy, No lying down to put in the pins under the ATV. Would work great if you plowed then dropped the blade to go riding or other chores with the ATV and didn't want the blade also.

for your application I am thinking you'll put the Blade on the ATV for the start of the season and it will stay on till the end. 
Id go with the conventional Push tube mount system. It seems to me having the anchor point at the Mid point of the ATV will be better than having mounting point at the front.

also if your loading and unloading the ATV many time's how is ATV secured to the trailer, I would not want to be having to ratchet strap it down that many times. in the Tread about the Hinkler ATV trailer I have a pic of my 2 place trailer that I have just a simple chain with snap hook that hooks to the front of my ATV's and then I ratchet strap down the rear's, I have the same set up on my single place trailer that I use and with the 1' side rails on that I dont even secure the rear of the ATV.just hook the front to the chain and away I go.

just some more for you to think about.

sublime out.


----------



## -Iron Mike- (Oct 13, 2008)

I went with a Warn blade and am very happy.

I do residential drives and sidewalks; the Warn actuator lift I chose to go with (in lieu of a winch) operates very well and speed of the action is not an issue whatsoever. What I would like to do is add a power angle.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

-Iron Mike-;704810 said:


> I went with a Warn blade and am very happy.
> 
> I do residential drives and sidewalks; the Warn actuator lift I chose to go with (in lieu of a winch) operates very well and speed of the action is not an issue whatsoever. What I would like to do is add a power angle.


you due know about the Warn Power Pivot that they make for there plows Correct?

http://www.warn.com/atv/plows/systems.shtml

That is what I would be looking at if I had a warn plow seems like a bolt on and go process to me.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Again, Sublime, I really appreciate your time. I just got another quote from a local dealer and it came in at 600.00 for what I need so I am going tocall this Craigslist link. Trying to keep my money local is difficult with the pricing I am getting.


----------



## dano87 (Dec 13, 2008)

I personally think that warn makes a great plow. Or a Glacier two plow is really good. I have had both and i just like the glacier better because it is the easiest to take on and off. It literally takes me 10 seconds to hook it up and same to take off.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

dieseld;704888 said:


> Again, Sublime, I really appreciate your time. I just got another quote from a local dealer and it came in at 600.00 for what I need so I am going tocall this Craigslist link. Trying to keep my money local is difficult with the pricing I am getting.


Here you go!

http://stores.ebay.com/MOTORSPORTS-GALAXY


----------

